# Enchiladas verdes



## Dina (Mar 31, 2012)

It's my first attempt at making enchiladas verdes today!!! If anyone has made these before with good results, please post your recipe.  Thanks!


----------



## giggler (Apr 1, 2012)

Is this some sort of Joke?

you live in Mission Tx. and you want an enchilada recipe?!

Gosh, I'll share mine, but why not ask your next door neighbor?

It will be much better than mine!

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Dina.  I've seen some good looking recipes but haven't made this dish yet.  Share your recipe once you get it to your liking.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 1, 2012)

I made chicken enchiladas a few weeks ago. I made whole wheat tortillas, used my homemade salsa verde (I like mine with a little bite--that recipe might be tricky to find and is one I only make when tomatillos are in season in the garden--I hot bath it or freeze it so I have lots...), and left over grilled chicken. I used Mexican cheese (I can't remember what it is called). I followed this recipe, sort of. 

Chicken Enchiladas with Salsa Verde Recipe | MyRecipes.com


----------



## CraigC (Apr 1, 2012)

5-6 Pablano Chilis
2-3 Jalapeno or serrano chilis
6-8 Tomatillos depending on size, husks removed
Large onion, peeled, ends trimmed and quartered 
2-3 cloves garlic, unpeeled
canola oil
Whole Cumin seeds (toasted and ground)
Mexican oregano
Chicken stock
Salt and Pepper
Mexican melting cheese
Corn or flour tortillas

I prefer to roast off the vegis on the grill with hardwood charcoal for fuel. For the oven, cut the pablanos in half and remove the seeds and stems. You can do the same with the japs or serronos. I don't because I like the heat. Toss the vegis in a bowl with canola oil to coat, spread on a sheet tray, skin side up for the pablanos, and broil, turning as needed, until lightly charred. Cool slightly. Remove skin from garlic and stems from chilis. Place all vegis in the blender. Add a teaspoon each of the cumin and oregano and a pinch of salt and pepper. Blend until smooth adding chicken stock to thin as needed. Adjust seasonings to taste. Pour sauce into a skillet and bring to a simmer. Simmer 10-15 minutes, stirring often. Thin with stock as needed. Sauce should be thick and not watery.

I usually make the enchiladas with chicken. You can cook the chicken any way you like. I usually dust the chicken with cumin, salt and pepper, then saute in a skillet using minimal amount of canola oil. I prefer boneless, skinless thighs. Once cooked through, let cool enough to handle then shred. I'll mix the chicken with grated Mexican melting cheese for the filling. The reason I used a skillet to cook the sauce is I can now dunk the tortillas directly in the cooled sauce without having to dirty another dish. put enough sauce in the bottom of your baking dish to coat. Dip the tortillas in the sauce to coat both sides, stuff and roll, placing seam side down in your dish. Spinkle extra cheese on top and bake at 350F until cheese melts. Remember, everything is already cooked. Serve any extra sauce on the side.


----------



## Dina (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks guys!  I think I'll add some cream cheese to my sauce next time.  My trial was not too bad.  The sauce was a bit tart although I added a bit of sugar to it.  I used 8 tomatillos and one serrano pepper (a couple of kids cannot eat it too spicy).  Brought them to a quick boil, pureed them with half small onion, one garlic clove, salt and dash of sugar.  (I did not add cilantro.)  _I needed to cook the sauce in oil for a bit which I'll do next time._  I then heated the tortillas in oil, dipped them in the green sauce and filled them with poached, shredded chicken, topped with white Mexican cheese and sour cream.  Although a couple of steps were omitted they were quite delicious.   I want to perfect the sauce next time.


----------



## Dina (Apr 4, 2012)

giggler said:


> Is this some sort of Joke?
> 
> you live in Mission Tx. and you want an enchilada recipe?!
> 
> ...


 
I would ask my neighbors if they cooked!    You are not too far from me; care to share your recipe?


----------

